# What are the chances? !



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So I had gotten 4 angels that where dime sized about a year or so ago, and have been raising them up for the chance to maybe get a breeding pair. Then about 4 months ago I got a 'breeding pair' from one of my fish friends. Well to say the breeding pair never spawned. So they went in my 55g community with my 4 other angels. I had them for about 2 months at that point. So a little over a month later my platinum's started spawning. Now one of my other angels that I raised is starting to pair up with the male from the breeding pair I bought. And my female (her name is ButterBean and this is the female I raised) is getting huge with eggs. Both tubes are starting to come out. And my other angel I raised has a breeding tube out. And from looking at it my guess is that its a boy. And the other one is a girl. So I might end up with 3 breeding pairs before its all done  Oh and do you think I should take the 2 extra angels out so that the other possible breeding pair can do their own thing?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would suggest that you set up a 20 high or 29 gallon tank for each pair....then you can let them try to raise their young or hatch the eggs artificially and raise the fry yourself.....


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i would suggest that you set up a 20 high or 29 gallon tank for each pair....then you can let them try to raise their young or hatch the eggs artificially and raise the fry yourself.....


I will. I think that I am going to raise the fry myself. And I have a extra 55g that I will raise the fry in  Its almost 2ft tall! I was wondering if I should have some sort of divider between Krib fry and Angel fry? I do plan on raising my Kribs next batch so I can have something to show for it. Then even if thats the only batch of fry I get I will be happy. And I am wondering if its safe to mix them together (Krib fry and Angel fry), or will they attack each other?


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So my angels did spawn today. Prob 450 eggs. I pulled the spawn, they are in a tank with a heater, bubbler and some nox-ich, a very smart pet store owner said to use it because it will work the same. Now lets hope I can get some fertilized eggs!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well......i would not agree with the very smart shop owner...nox-ich is not quite the same as an anti fungal agent...i would use methylene blue or formalin or a couple of others ; but not nox-ich.
but then again ; i am still in the learning stages of this hobby...

the very best of luck with your new babies...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to agree with Loha on the treatment.

I raised hundreds of thousands of angels a few years back before i moved back to St Louis from Shreveport.

The best cheapest medication i had found was nitrogreen from MVP on aqua bid.

It is a broad spectrum medication that not only stops fungus and ick but also seems to stop about anything including parasites.

There was a time all i used was peroxide with great results.

It comes down to what works for you will work for you and what works for someone else may never work for you.

just my .02 worth


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> well......i would not agree with the very smart shop owner...nox-ich is not quite the same as an anti fungal agent...i would use methylene blue or formalin or a couple of others ; but not nox-ich.
> but then again ; i am still in the learning stages of this hobby...
> 
> the very best of luck with your new babies...


He has been raising angels and Discus at his house for like 7 years and thats all he has been using. But yeah. I do have a order of M Blue on the way but its going to take as couple days to get here.


----------

